# Wireless Router and Linux



## spook mma (Jul 9, 2003)

guys and gals,  i'm now searching for a wireless router/switch for the home.  a couple of my comps are running linux.  any recommendations?  also, i use telent, telnetd, ssh, and sshd.  i only bring this up because apparently one router that i've looked at (netgear mr814) has some issues with that.  thanks in advance!


----------



## spook mma (Jul 9, 2003)

and i have a router already, so if anyone has an access point that they can recommend i'd like to hear it.


----------



## satans.barber (Jul 9, 2003)

If you want linux clients then currently you're going to have to stick to 802.11b, because none of the 802.11g NIC's work yet. 

Having said that, now the standard's been ratified by the IEEE, drivers should be coming out pretty soon, so it might be worth your while hanging on for a couple more months.

I've bought some kit from the D-Link AirPlus ExtremeG range and have been very pleased with it, but there's plenty of others on teh market.

Ian.


----------



## spook mma (Jul 9, 2003)

thanks satans.barber.  actually, i'm leaning strongly to the Router that you just mentioned.  how is the range on your wireless router?  i might have to get to windows box that is a couple floors up (~100 feet).  

as far as my linux box goes, i'll just put an 802.11b card in it for the mean time.  i think that box is gonna be relatively close to the access point (same floor, just different room).


----------



## satans.barber (Jul 17, 2003)

The range is fine for me anywhere in this house or in my garden, but that doesn't mean you'll have the same performance. Thicker, stone walls dampen the signal a lot, but thinner brick course walls or wood won't do that as much.

100 feet /should/ be fine, but it depends what you want to do at that range. Sharing a Net connection will be fine, but if you're wanting to transfer a lot of files, you might find that the link speed is pretty low.

It really does just depend on circumstance I'm afraid!

Ian.


----------

